#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Настя Головачёва в Киселёвске!

## Дифо

21-22 Марта 2009 года в Киселёвск приезжает Настя Головачёва - путешествующий учитель из Новосибирска. Пишите kiselyovsk@buddhism.ru или звоните 
+7 913 137 0038 
Дифо.

----------


## Норбу

Мдаа...

----------


## Буль

А эта Настя Головачёва - она учитель чего?

----------


## Дзмитрий

> А эта Настя Головачёва - она учитель чего?


Пение, танцы, художественный свист   :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (20.02.2009), Tiop (20.02.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Путешествующие учителя - это из Карма Кагью.

----------


## Шавырин

"Мальчик,скажи мне,где Крем и Карамель?"(Б.Г.)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Путешествующие учителя - это из Карма Кагью.


Это особенность данной школы или путешествующие учителя есть и в других школах буддизма?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Путешествующие учителя - это из Карма Кагью.


"Путешествующие учителя" - это именно из Алмазного Пути Оле Нидала, а не из Карма Кагью в целом.

----------

Dondhup (22.02.2009), Аминадав (20.02.2009), Норбу (21.02.2009), Юань Дин (24.02.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

Ну если какой-либо учитель куда-либо периодически ездит и даёт какие-либо учения, то он, следовательно, может называться "путешечтвующий учитель". Е.С. Далай Лама много куда ездит и много где даёт учения, так что Он вполне подходит под определение "путешествующий учитель" :Smilie: . Я это к тому, что "путешествующий учитель"- не есть исключительно Нидаловское изобретение. ИМХО, у Нидала хреновые переводчики.  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (01.03.2009), Юань Дин (24.02.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Настя Головачёва - путешествующий учитель...


Учитель дет учение.
А лекции читает лектор.

----------

Dondhup (22.02.2009)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Но в АП - "путешествующие учителя" это не ламы. Тут встает уже другой вопрос - о правильности употребления слова "учитель".

----------


## Норбу

И мне интересно почему не Анастасия а Настя...это такое почтение к учителям?
Вы бы еще написали, что Васька Пупкин приежает...
А в Киселевске я был! душевный городок!

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Интересно какие у них критерии по которым становятся "путешествующими учителями".

----------


## Dondhup

> Учитель дет учение.
> А лекции читает лектор.


Меня за такое мнение в конце декабря забанили  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Волков

> Интересно какие у них критерии по которым становятся "путешествующими учителями".


Лекторами становятся особо известные на местах (или всемирно) ученики Оле. Естественно, у них должно быть сделано нендро. Больше не знаю.

----------


## Штелп

> Ну если какой-либо учитель куда-либо периодически ездит и даёт какие-либо учения, то он, следовательно, может называться "путешечтвующий учитель". Е.С. Далай Лама много куда ездит и много где даёт учения, так что Он вполне подходит под определение "путешествующий учитель". Я это к тому, что "путешествующий учитель"- не есть исключительно Нидаловское изобретение. ИМХО, у Нидала хреновые переводчики.


Многое в этом мире, уже было и многому предстоит произойти ещё и ещё..
Простите за наивность, а Вы сами видели, что переводчиков Оле Нидала мажут хреном? Или это некий тайный ритуал?

----------


## Штелп

> Интересно какие у них критерии по которым становятся "путешествующими учителями".


А Вы обратитесь в ближайший к Вам Центр и в ходе взаимного познания приобретёте своё собственное видение этого вопроса, может сами станете Путешествующим Учителем ...

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> А Вы обратитесь в ближайший к Вам Центр и в ходе взаимного познания приобретёте своё собственное видение этого вопроса, может сами станете Путешествующим Учителем ...


Нет, спасибо  :Smilie:

----------

Этэйла (22.02.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Путешествующие учителя - это из Карма Кагью.


Вообще-то, не только.
Вот я тут обнаружил в ФПМТ "Touring FPMT Teachers", что, собственно, и есть "путешествующий учитель". Причем там есть и европейцы-не монахи.
Так что пожелаем Насте успехов в просветительской деятельности на благо ВЖС.

----------

Дифо (24.02.2009)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Вообще-то, не только.
> Вот я тут обнаружил в ФПМТ "Touring FPMT Teachers", что, собственно, и есть "путешествующий учитель". Причем там есть и европейцы-не монахи.
> Так что пожелаем Насте успехов в просветительской деятельности на благо ВЖС.


В ФПМТ большинство Учителей (включая европейцев) - монахи, а немонахи все равно проходили многолетнюю подготовку и ретриты в монастырях и ретритных центрах под руководством лам. 
"Путешествующие учителя" Алмазного Пути проходили такую подготовку? Учились у лам? Если да - то удачи. Если нет - это самодеятельность.

----------


## Tong Po

> Простите за наивность, а Вы сами видели, что переводчиков Оле Нидала мажут хреном? Или это некий тайный ритуал?


Это моё мнение. Личное. Если Вы не поняли то, объясняю: я считаю, что у ламы Оле косноязычные переводчики. Так яснее?

P.S. Я тоже принял Прибежище у ламы Оле. Но это не повод не иметь собственного мнения о его переводчиках.

----------


## Норбу

Если она учитель, то хотя бы назвали бы Анастасией...было бы нравственней!
а то Настя учитель извините меня рановато для нашего времени!

----------


## Tong Po

> Если она учитель, то хотя бы назвали бы Анастасией...было бы нравственней!


И каким образом это с нравственностью связано?  Что "настя" - это оскорбление? Клевета? Злословие? Ложный взгляд? ИМХО, Вы видите проблему там, где её нет.

----------

Дифо (24.02.2009)

----------


## Дифо

> И мне интересно почему не Анастасия а Настя...это такое почтение к учителям?
> Вы бы еще написали, что Васька Пупкин приежает...
> А в Киселевске я был! душевный городок!


Простите если  задел Ваши религиозные чувства  :Frown: 

Она так представилась в первый раз, а паспорта я не видел  :Smilie: 
А разве в паспорте не может быть имя "Настя"?
"Алёна" и "Анюта" я видел.

Если задел Ваши чувства, то простите.

С уважением Дифо

П.С. Будете в нашем душевном городке заезжаийте к нам.
Мы рады всем буддистам.
тел +7 913 137 00 38
Дифо

----------


## Дифо

> Если она учитель, то хотя бы назвали бы Анастасией...было бы нравственней!
> а то Настя учитель извините меня рановато для нашего времени!


Для вашего (личного) наверно.
Нравственней называть так как собеседнику приятно  :Smilie: 

Извените меня.

----------


## ullu

Что за привычка дурная критиковать то, что делают учителя в созданных ими общинах?

----------

Ali (05.03.2009), Jinpa Soenam (24.02.2009), Schwejk (25.02.2009), Александр С (24.02.2009), Дифо (26.02.2009), Олеся (13.04.2009)

----------


## Штелп

> Это моё мнение. Личное. Если Вы не поняли то, объясняю: я считаю, что у ламы Оле косноязычные переводчики. Так яснее?
> 
> P.S. Я тоже принял Прибежище у ламы Оле. Но это не повод не иметь собственного мнения о его переводчиках.


Из Вашего поста не следовало, что он(пост)выражает Ваше Личное мнение.

Мне сложно общаться с Вами полагаясь только на телепатию и объяснениям я всегда рад!

Теперь я знаю ещё одно значение слова хреновый=косноязычный.

Пробовали кинут в них(переводчиков) камнем? Не пробуйте, не надо.

Я безмерно рад, что Вы приняли Прибежище- пожалуйста, дорожите этим!

----------

Шавырин (24.02.2009)

----------


## Штелп

> В ФПМТ большинство Учителей (включая европейцев) - монахи, а немонахи все равно проходили многолетнюю подготовку и ретриты в монастырях и ретритных центрах под руководством лам. 
> "Путешествующие учителя" Алмазного Пути проходили такую подготовку? Учились у лам? Если да - то удачи. Если нет - это самодеятельность.


Вы знакомы с Настей?

Вы видели чему и как она учит?

Вы в состоянии оценить квалификацию учителя по любому предмету в любом месте?

Вы принимаете витамины, здоровы-ли?

Учителям Алмазного Пути вероятно параллельны ответы на эти вопросы, но вот Вы на них себе самому поотвечайте- явно поможет с позиционированием себя любимого в пространстве/времени!

Про себя,- с Настей не знаком, с Вами то-же.

----------

Шавырин (24.02.2009)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Штелп,
так я ж ничего плохого не говорю про ваших учителей. Я просто спрашиваю. В тибетской традиции принято учителей "проверять". А у вас что даже вопросы по поводу их квалификации и обученности считаются неприемлимыми и оскорбительными?

----------


## Tong Po

> Из Вашего поста не следовало, что он(пост)выражает Ваше Личное мнение.


А *все* мои посты выражают моё личное мнение, если я не оговариваю иного.




> Пробовали кинут в них(переводчиков) камнем?


А зачем мне кидаться камнями? Я вполне адекватный, вменяемый человек. А Вы?

----------

Denli (05.03.2009)

----------


## Ирина

> Штелп,
> так я ж ничего плохого не говорю про ваших учителей. Я просто спрашиваю. В тибетской традиции принято учителей "проверять". А у вас что даже вопросы по поводу их квалификации и обученности считаются неприемлимыми и оскорбительными?


Привет! В тибетской традици, как впрочем и в любой другой, принято проверять Учителей, у которых принимаешь Прибежище. Настя этого не делает. Она с благословения Оле объясняет то, чему научилась сама и отвечает на те вопросы, на которые знает ответы.  В АП КК принимают Прибежище у Ламы Оле, ЕС Кармапы, ЕС Шамарпы, ранее у Цечу Ринпоче. У ЕС Шамарпы за кордоном есть свои центры, там же повсеместно возникают центры ЕС Кармапы Тхае Дордже,  очень многие их ученики часто посещают центры Ламы Оле.
Посмотрела ваш профиль, рядом с Калугой строится наш ритритный центр, там часто проходят ритриты (чаще строительные), приезжают пут.учителя. Если вы не монах, рискните и у вас будет свое мнение :Smilie:  Думаю, Будды будут рады :Embarrassment:

----------

Дифо (26.02.2009), Олеся (13.04.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Если кто забыл, Тилопа - это вообще кликуха.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Настя этого не делает. Она с благословения Оле объясняет то, чему научилась сама и отвечает на те вопросы, на которые знает ответы.


Да будет от этого благо!  :Smilie:

----------


## Штелп

> Штелп,
> так я ж ничего плохого не говорю про ваших учителей. Я просто спрашиваю. В тибетской традиции принято учителей "проверять". А у вас что даже вопросы по поводу их квалификации и обученности считаются неприемлимыми и оскорбительными?


Теперь Вы просто спрашиваете...
А я Вам чуть раньше просто отвечал и не более того или Вы видите что-то оскорбительное в моих Вам ответах? Стилистически , они вытекают из Ваших вопросов- почитайте .

----------


## Штелп

> А *все* мои посты выражают моё личное мнение, если я не оговариваю иного.
> 
> 
> 
> А зачем мне кидаться камнями? Я вполне адекватный, вменяемый человек. А Вы?


С *любым* из Ваших утверждений можно поспорить если есть время  :Smilie: 
По поводу моей вменяемости и адекватности- все необходимые справки есть в наличии, могу предъявить при личной встрече если Ваши сомнения мешают Вам настолько.

----------


## Штелп

> Да будет от этого благо!


Теперь точно будет!

----------


## Aibo

Господа!Оу..оу оу!Вы разгорячились не на шутку ) А не Ламы Вам говорили что вне головы нет проблемм и споров и ссор..и расхождений во мнениях.
Лама Оле фигура видная,-как следствие обсуждаемая.
В структуре Карма Кагью Европейского образца под которым мы часто имеем в виду Кагью Оле Нидала есть такое подразделение как Путешевствующие Учителя.
Ещё сам Оле получил Зелёный Коридор от 16-ого Кармапы(Короля Йогинов!).
Он продолжатель его дела.Светлого дела.Многие в Европе медитируют вместо того что бы собираться в толпы и бродить по ночным улицам(это касаемо в первую очередь любителей веществ).
Оле получил Передачу Линии и полномочия на Её дальнеюшую Эволюцию(в непростых условиях Мегаполисов),-Это Революция..и между прочим вполне удавшаяся и несущая пользу Уму Людей.
Учителя Карма Кагью(Путешевствующие),-Учителя в Рамках Традиции.

----------

Лора (02.03.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> Учителя в Рамках Традиции


Да не учителя в рамках Традиции, а, по сути, буддийские мирские лекторы. А Лама Оле да - ученик Кармапы 16 и Кюнзига Шамарпы. У него и письмо от Шамарпы имеется о том, что он - лама. Т.е. учитель(Д. Кармапенко, только не начинайте ...).




> С любым из Ваших утверждений можно поспорить если есть время


Спорьте. Кто Вам мешает?




> По поводу моей вменяемости и адекватности- все необходимые справки есть в наличии, могу предъявить при личной встрече если Ваши сомнения мешают Вам настолько.


Ну я ведь не предлагаю камнями кидаться. А зачем мне с Вами встречаться?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Да не учителя в рамках Традиции, а, по сути, буддийские мирские лекторы.


Именно. Учителя в рамках Традиции - это ламы.

----------

Tong Po (02.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (02.03.2009), Шавырин (02.03.2009)

----------


## Legba

> Оле получил Передачу Линии и* полномочия на Её дальнеюшую Эволюцию*(в непростых условиях Мегаполисов),-Это Революция..и между прочим вполне удавшаяся и несущая пользу Уму Людей.


Простите великодушно. Видел вверительные грамоты Оле Нидала. Вроде об "полномочиях на эволюцию" нигде не говорилось. Это Ваше личное мнение, или действительно есть подобные полномочия?

----------

Шавырин (04.03.2009)

----------


## Aibo

> Ещё сам Оле получил Зелёный Коридор от 16-ого Кармапы(Короля Йогинов!).


= (равно)




> ..."полномочия на эволюцию "...


*..на Эволюцию..(Её(Линиии Кагью))

----------


## Denli

> И мне интересно почему не Анастасия а Настя...это такое почтение к учителям?
> Вы бы еще написали, что Васька Пупкин приежает...


Это, пожалуй, ваше личное неприятие Нидал-кагью. Если ее такое обращение устраивает, то проблемы нет. У них там все общаются так, по семейному (я помню, позвонил в СПб супер-пупер стоматологу из Карма-кагью по поводу лечения, а ее отозвали во время разговора от телефона, ну и спросили, видимо, кто звонит. А она в ответ: "Да придурок какой-то зубы лечить". Ну и я это слышу, естественно, расстроился и пошел к другому стоматологу   :Smilie:  ).

Но  переводчики там действительно хреновые: в переводах слишком много шума, гама и помпезности.

----------


## Ali

Насколько я знаю, в традиционных буддийских странах (по крайней мере там, где я был - Бирма, Китай, Индия и Непал) Учителями называют тех монахов и мирян, которые обучают буддийской ПРАКТИКЕ. Если Настя не обучает практике, а только рассказывает об Учении, то, по моему мнению, более правильно называть ее "проповедницей". Это не имеет какого-либо негативного оттенка, но более точно по значению.

----------

Шавырин (05.03.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> Если Настя не обучает практике, а только рассказывает об Учении,


Ну может она теории обучает? Ламой же её никто не называет.

----------


## Ali

Правильно ли я понял: в АП разделяются понятия "Лама" и "Учитель Дхармы"? Я лично никогда не сталкивался с таким разделением в традиционной буддийской среде...

----------

Шавырин (06.03.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> Правильно ли я понял: в АП разделяются понятия "Лама" и "Учитель Дхармы"?


А где было упоминание об "Учителе Дхармы"? Настя - ПУТЕШЕСТВУЮЩИЙ учитель. Разницу чувствуете? Чему конкретно она учит я не знаю., но вообще в АП путешествующие учителя, я об этом, кстати уже писал, это - мирские буддийские лекторы. Что не так? Ну не хватает лам в АП, к сожалению.

----------


## Шавырин

Меня тоже беспокоит сокращение поголовья лам :Cry:

----------


## Ali

> А где было упоминание об "Учителе Дхармы"? Настя - ПУТЕШЕСТВУЮЩИЙ учитель. Разницу чувствуете? Чему конкретно она учит я не знаю.,


То есть, вы сами не знаете, учит она Дхарме или игре на балалайке??? Если практике Дхарме - то она УЧИТЕЛЬ ДХАРМЫ, если просто рассказывает об Учении - то ПРОПОВЕДНИК ДХАРМЫ. Именно это мне и было интересно узнать.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Да чего вдруг все всполошились? Будто впервые услышали про "Путешествующих учителей".

----------

Этэйла (06.03.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Давайте сделаем так:
Дифо открыл тему как объявление о приезде человека, знакомого с буддизмом не по наслышке. Тема не для обсуждения, а для тех, кто приедет на это мероприятие. Остальным советуется дышать в тряпочку, ибо их мнение по данному вопросу никого не интересует.

----------

Олеся (13.04.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> Остальным советуется дышать в тряпочку


Это открытый форум. На нём есть правила. Если с чем-то не согласны - пишите администратору.




> То есть, вы сами не знаете, учит она Дхарме или игре на балалайке??? Если практике Дхарме - то она УЧИТЕЛЬ ДХАРМЫ, если просто рассказывает об Учении - то ПРОПОВЕДНИК ДХАРМЫ


Я вроде как русским языком написал (два раза даже): в АП путешествующие учителя- это  мирские буддийские лекторы. А чему *конкретно*, т.е. *тему* лекций Насти в Кисилёвске я не знаю.

----------

Штелп (06.03.2009)

----------


## Штелп

> Ну я ведь не предлагаю камнями кидаться. А зачем мне с Вами встречаться?


Если Вы внимательно прочитаете, что я Вам написал, то вероятно(хотя и не факт) сможете увидеть, что я, как раз и предлагал Вам оставить всяческие мысли по поводу бросания камней в учеников Оле занятых переводом! (так и написал не пробуйте,- НЕ НАДО... хотел ещё про зеркало и пенять, но не случилось) А встречаться Вам со мной нужно, для убеждения Вашей не убеждаемой персоны в моей фундаментальной адекватности, сомнение в которой Вы себе позволили. Неизгладимость и тотальность доказательств своей адекватности могу предоставить при личной встрече .

----------


## Штелп

> Насколько я знаю, в традиционных буддийских странах (по крайней мере там, где я был - Бирма, Китай, Индия и Непал) Учителями называют тех монахов и мирян, которые обучают буддийской ПРАКТИКЕ. Если Настя не обучает практике, а только рассказывает об Учении, то, по моему мнению, более правильно называть ее "проповедницей". Это не имеет какого-либо негативного оттенка, но более точно по значению.


Точность значений!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Если вместо 1 слова использовать 10 для объяснения чего-то, это будет более точно чем в случае с использованием 1го слова вместо 10и итд итп..
Вы много где (по  Вашим словам) были , вероятнее всего, было-бы логичным посетить одну из проповедей или лекцию или..(есть ещё много слов и названий) и не строить пустых словесных построений, а опираясь на личный продвинутый опыт говорить точно и по делу.
Так какое у Вас дело к Насте?  :Kiss:

----------


## Штелп

> То есть, вы сами не знаете, учит она Дхарме или игре на балалайке??? Если практике Дхарме - то она УЧИТЕЛЬ ДХАРМЫ, если просто рассказывает об Учении - то ПРОПОВЕДНИК ДХАРМЫ. Именно это мне и было интересно узнать.


А с чего Вы сделали чудный вывод про балалайку?  :Confused:  Почему балалайка?? Откуда она здесь? Для зачем??
Это какие-то Ваши фантазии? Это не заразно?
Да и почему только противопоставление Учитель/Проповедник ? Почему не то и другое? Или вообще Мастер Тантры? Или ещё как-то? Для чего Вы пытаетесь загнать Настю и всех в Вашу непонятную систему названий?
Вот мне это действительно стало интересным!

----------

Шавырин (06.03.2009)

----------


## Норбу

Расслабтесь... это личные и внутренние дела АП ОН... не пофигу ли вам что там творится?

----------

Denli (08.03.2009), Legba (08.03.2009), Шавырин (06.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

> Расслабтесь... это личные и внутренние дела АП ОН... не пофигу ли вам что там творится?


Учитывая уровень ответов - уже пофигу...

----------

Denli (08.03.2009), Шавырин (06.03.2009)

----------


## Штелп

> Учитывая уровень ответов - уже пофигу...


Эк Вас отпофигичило-то.. 
Не от уровня-ли вопросов Ваших?
Мне на самом деле интересно- что случилось с Вами? Озарение пришло? Какое? 
(мне интересно, и я не смотря ни на что, пытаюсь быть дружелюбным)

----------


## Ali

> Мне на самом деле интересно- что случилось с Вами? Озарение пришло? Какое?


Озарение - вряд ли, а вот понимани того, что в АП не владеют даже базовыми буддийскими понятиями - это есть. Поскольку слово "Учитель" имеет в буддизме вообще и в Ваджраяне - в особенности, очень точное смысловое наполнение, с соответствующими различиями в этикете поведения по отношению к таковым. Если для вашей организации нет разницы между понятиями "Учитель" и просто "проповедник", то это личное дело вашей организации. Кстати, а с чего вы взяли, что я не был ни на каких лекциях или наставлениях??? Вынужден вас разочаровать - слушал и беседовал лично с добрым десятком Учителей разных традиций буддизма. В т.ч. и на мероприятиях АП бывать приходилось.

----------

Denli (08.03.2009), Шавырин (06.03.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

Штелп какая агрессия  :Frown:  Ali просто обозначил в этой теме, что он лично понял исходя из этой темы.
Давайте жить дружно....
Если кто-то хочет заработать "бабосов", да и плиз...главное "чтоб" это не во вред ЖС было, распространяет Настя  Дхарму, это здорово.
Чем и кого в этой теме кого оскорбили?

----------


## Ali

> распространяет Настя Дхарму, это здорово.


Совершенно согласен. Все, что меня интересовало - это каким именно образом она это делает. Поскольку сочетание слов "странствующий Учитель" я понял именно как упоминание о человеке, который обучает буддийской практике. Но теперь я вижу, что в АП это сочетание имеет совершенно другой смысл. "И не надо так кричать", как говорил Кролик  Вини-Пуху. :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (08.03.2009), Шавырин (07.03.2009), Этэйла (06.03.2009)

----------


## Штелп

> Озарение - вряд ли, а вот понимани того, что в АП не владеют даже базовыми буддийскими понятиями - это есть.


 Ваше утверждение очень... обширно 


> Поскольку слово "Учитель" имеет в буддизме вообще и в Ваджраяне - в особенности, очень точное смысловое наполнение, с соответствующими различиями в этикете поведения по отношению к таковым. Если для вашей организации нет разницы между понятиями "Учитель" и просто "проповедник", то это личное дело вашей организации.


 Вы где-то видели простых проповедников? Или просто Учителей?


> Кстати, а с чего вы взяли, что я не был ни на каких лекциях или наставлениях??? Вынужден вас разочаровать - слушал и беседовал лично с добрым десятком Учителей разных традиций буддизма. В т.ч. и на мероприятиях АП бывать приходилось.


 Про "НЕ был"  это Вы где-то сейчас берёте(интересно где и законно-ли это взятие/братие?), разочарований от Ваших бесед с кем-бы то ни было я не испытываю, а о мероприятии АП , где Вам почему-то "пришлось" присутствовать, я просто боюсь спрашивать! 
Мне по прежнему интересно- зачем Вам это?

----------


## Этэйла

> "И не надо так кричать", как говорил Кролик Вини-Пуху.


 а жрать тем более  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> по поводу бросания камней в учеников Оле занятых переводом! (так и написал не пробуйте,- НЕ НАДО... хотел ещё про зеркало и пенять, но не случилось) А встречаться Вам со мной нужно, для убеждения Вашей не убеждаемой персоны в моей фундаментальной адекватности, сомнение в которой Вы себе позволили. Неизгладимость и тотальность доказательств своей адекватности могу предоставить при личной встрече .


1. Я не кидал ни в кого камней. Это - Ваши фантазии.
2. По поводу перевода. Переводы не очень качественные с литературной точки зрения в том числе. Это моё ИМХО. Переубедить меня в данном случае можно только одним способом - представить более "благозвучные" переводы, сделанные теми же людьми. Я ничиго не имею против учеников Оле, занятых переводами, они - молодцы. Но мнение о перводах как таковых у меня вот такое вот. И всё.
3. Мне абсолютно неинтересна Ваша адекватность или неадекватность. И убеждать меня в ней не надо. Зачем Вам это?

----------

Denli (08.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (08.03.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Лекторами становятся особо известные на местах (или всемирно) ученики Оле. Естественно, у них должно быть сделано нендро. Больше не знаю.


А я знаю. Даже нендро сделали не все. И это не секретная информация в АП.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Привет! В тибетской традици, как впрочем и в любой другой, принято проверять Учителей, у которых принимаешь Прибежище. У ЕС Шамарпы за кордоном есть свои центры, там же повсеместно возникают центры ЕС Кармапы Тхае Дордже,  очень многие их ученики часто посещают центры Ламы Оле.


Как же тогда обьяснить, что лама Оле называет все свои центры "центрами Кармапы"?

----------


## Роман К

Ох, не дает никому покоя имя Оле Нидала...что ж такое- то ? Прям как только напишут "Оле Нидал", так начинают "мочить"! БУДДИСТЫ, УВАЖАЙТЕ ДРУГИХ ЛЮДЕЙ ВОКРУГ СЕБЯ!!! Надо прям вывешивать это на всех буддийских форумах на главной странице.  А то как воинствующие безбожники себя ведете, чесслово.

----------


## Этэйла

Это как приглашение на "кофе"...оно уже стало матерным :Frown:

----------


## Ирина

> Как же тогда обьяснить, что лама Оле называет все свои центры "центрами Кармапы"?


Приятно, что АП КК все еще в центре внимания :Smilie:  
Сейчас есть информация в сети обо всем, нужно только действительно этим поинтересоваться: 
http://www.buddhism.ru/welcome.php
http://www.karmapa.ru/info/index_info.htm
http://www.diamondway-teachings.org/.../en/index.html

А по поводу Нендро - они (пут.учителя) их или сделали, или активно делают, и это, действительно, не секрет. Мы все друзья и знаем много друг о друге, а значит можем активнее помогать на всех уровнях и делать больше вместе на благо ВЖС. Повторюсь - они не дают Прибежище, они делятся своими знаниями и опытом по просьбе и с благословения Ламы Оле Нидала. И это внутренние дела АП КК. Вам это может нравится - и тогда вы в АП, или не нравится - вы ищете и находите то, что подходит вам. Не вижу смысла в обсуждении этого.

----------

Андрей Моменто (06.09.2009), Олеся (13.04.2009)

----------


## Ирина

> Правильно ли я понял: в АП разделяются понятия "Лама" и "Учитель Дхармы"? Я лично никогда не сталкивался с таким разделением в традиционной буддийской среде...


1. Что вы называете традиционной буддийской средой (имею ввиду Ваджраяну)? :Smilie: 
2. К какой категории вы относите Игоря Берхина (см. сообщение о его лекциях)? :Embarrassment: 
3. И правда, в чем смысл ваших вопросов, когда всем всё уже давно известно? :Smilie:

----------


## Ирина

> Простите великодушно. Видел вверительные грамоты Оле Нидала. Вроде об "полномочиях на эволюцию" нигде не говорилось. Это Ваше личное мнение, или действительно есть подобные полномочия?


А какие полномочия на эволюцию были у Марпы и других Учителей-переводчиков, когда они переводили тексты и учили в Тибете? :Smilie:  :Embarrassment:

----------

Майя П (13.03.2009)

----------


## Legba

> А какие полномочия на эволюцию были у Марпы и других Учителей-переводчиков, когда они переводили тексты и учили в Тибете?


Спасибо, все понятно.
Наверное, для Вас это вполне адекватная параллель.
Но Вы ведь не думаете, что это ответ *для всех*, правда? :Wink:

----------

Denli (11.03.2009), Дмитрий Певко (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

> 1. Что вы называете традиционной буддийской средой (имею ввиду Ваджраяну)?
> 2. К какой категории вы относите Игоря Берхина (см. сообщение о его лекциях)?
> 3. И правда, в чем смысл ваших вопросов, когда всем всё уже давно известно?


Можно я отвечу не своими словами, а словами из традиционного текста? "Учитель это тот, кто либо обладает глубоким интелектуальным пониманием Дхармы или тот, кто в результате личной упорной практике обрел плоды внутренней реализации Учения".
По п.1 - для Ваджраяны я считаю традиционной средой монастыри 4-х тибетских Школ под руководством тибетских же Учителей.
По п.2 - поскольку И.Берхин дает ПРАКТИЧЕСКИЕ наставления по практике дзог-чен, то он относится к категории "Учитель" (вопрос о квалификации - оставляю его Учителю, Намхаю Норбу).
По п.3 - смысл моих вопросов в том, что я хочу узнать наконец смысл термина, используемый АП, "странствующий Учитель".

----------


## ullu

> По п.3 - смысл моих вопросов в том, что я хочу узнать наконец смысл термина, используемый АП, "странствующий Учитель".


Это учитель, который странствует, то есть ездит из общины в общину и обучает в них тому, чему ему разрешил обучать его учитель.
Например как правильно складывать ладони во время простирания, или какова правильная последовательность выполнения туна практики, или может быть тому как правильно выполнять практику шине, или может быть чему-то другому, это зависит от того, чему он сам научился.

Не обязательно же он должен давать посвящения тантры или передачу дзогчен.

Можно подумать что все тут родились со знанием того, как делать простирания, как начитывать мантры, как выполнять визуализации, в какой последовательности делать нендро и т.д. Откуда то же надо это узнавать, и желательно без странных идей о том, что если простираться с запада на восток, то придут злобные духи и сожрут твою печень, или чего-то подобного.

Не хотите же вы что бы учитель, способный давать посвящения и передачи был загружен день и ночь объяснением этих вещей?

----------

Tong Po (12.03.2009)

----------


## Ali

> Это учитель, который странствует, то есть ездит из общины в общину и обучает в них тому, чему ему разрешил обучать его учитель.
> Например как правильно складывать ладони во время простирания, или какова правильная последовательность выполнения туна практики, или может быть тому как правильно выполнять практику шине, или может быть чему-то другому, это зависит от того, чему он сам научился.


Вот это я и хотел услышать. Русским языком - "дает практики". И с чего вы взяли, что у меня какие-либо претензии к вашей Насте??? А к чему это



> Вообще от таких тем одно ощущение у меня - зажрались и охренели.


- ума не приложу...

----------


## Ирина

> Спасибо, все понятно.
> Наверное, для Вас это вполне адекватная параллель.
> Но Вы ведь не думаете, что это ответ *для всех*, правда?


 :Embarrassment:  Только для тех, кто в теме :Embarrassment: 
Так ведь и буддизм не для всех, правда? :Smilie:  Для каждого Сеньки - своя шапка :Wink:  :Embarrassment:

----------

Олеся (13.04.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

> Только для тех, кто в теме
> Так ведь и буддизм не для всех, правда? Для каждого Сеньки - своя шапка


А у вас(КК ОН) одна на всех,и та чeрная :Wink:

----------


## Дифо

Настя Головачёва приезжает завтра 14.03.2009 в 18 часов, лекция в 19 часов!

Приглашаем всех интересующихся!!!

Пишите, звоните.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Дифо

Лекции слушали. Супер!

----------


## Дифо

Тему закройте, пожалуйста!

----------

